# New to Cairo



## Aismail (Apr 17, 2012)

Does anyone know good bars in heliopolis ?!


----------



## Aismail (Apr 17, 2012)

I like you straight answer... 
Can I know where?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JohnJ24 said:


> Why?




Play nice


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you hold a foreign passport you an always visit the BCA in Heliopolis.. have a look at the sticky at the top of the page... 

maiden


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, i think depend what do you like. I think the mall stay in New Cairo have very bars for make cofee in good place; but I think you can enter in Al-Rehab, in the weekend the place of the food ( you enter for the door principal near the gas station, when you arrive in the circle for cars continue for the right all in line, you look one mall in the left but you continue and arrive in the other circle for cars, take the 2 exit, and arrive in the final of the street. And after in the final you started for look the KCF Restaurant. You put your car in any place and talk inside, you look a place with bars) have very people all the weekends. And well, if you like swim or make sport you can ascribe in any club near you, in Al-Rehab have too. 

I don't know what is your preferences but well, you know this country and this is the way for expend time out of home, go to any bar and make a coffee or the food, go to cinema, swim, make sport.... But in my opinion in any place you can spend very good time in this country in any place


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Mio said:


> Well, i think depend what do you like. I think the mall stay in New Cairo have very bars for make cofee in good place; but I think you can enter in Al-Rehab, in the weekend the place of the food ( you enter for the door principal near the gas station, when you arrive in the circle for cars continue for the right all in line, you look one mall in the left but you continue and arrive in the other circle for cars, take the 2 exit, and arrive in the final of the street. And after in the final you started for look the KCF Restaurant. You put your car in any place and talk inside, you look a place with bars) have very people all the weekends. And well, if you like swim or make sport you can ascribe in any club near you, in Al-Rehab have too.
> 
> I don't know what is your preferences but well, you know this country and this is the way for expend time out of home, go to any bar and make a coffee or the food, go to cinema, swim, make sport.... But in my opinion in any place you can spend very good time in this country in any place




I suspect he is looking for alcohol


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Try Deals - a typical English pub bar from the 90's. Fantastic food - fish n chips is best in Cairo

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I suspect he is looking for alcohol


 Well in this case you can go in el Cairo and look for yourself, jjjeeejjje


Thanks Maiden


----------



## Aismail (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info, its really helpful.


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

Aismail said:


> Thanks for the info, its really helpful.


Well, I explicate any places for going for enjoy a little time,but you no question really what you want, and I can imagine is a little difficult know what do you want question. Probably if you are more direct the people help you, but in this way I think is difficult,....

In all cases in cinema have The Lorax, and is good film too,


----------



## Aismail (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, I like to drink and know new people, and in the same time I would like to explore Cairo.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Aismail said:


> Well, I like to drink and know new people, and in the same time I would like to explore Cairo.





Welcome to Cairo... 

The Ace club in Maadi is popular.. Midan Victoria.


I dont know Heliopolis so cant suggest anywhere however I can tell you no matter where people live they do travel for a night out.. dont limit yourself to your surrounding areas.

maiden


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

Aismail said:


> Does anyone know good bars in heliopolis ?!


Well, I think if you want to drink the only place is the place stay for turist , ( boards in the nilo, hotels....) or if you want you can make in your home, have delivery too. I don't know more information about this . I hope can help you,


----------

